

Brands to startups: In case you want our money, here’s how to get it - donebizkit
http://pandodaily.com/2012/10/18/brands-to-startups-in-case-you-want-our-money-heres-how-to-get-it/

======
donebizkit
This is an interesting article. In an ad driven startup ecosystem, we forget
that landing a brand relationship is hard and takes a long time. Even
mastodons like Facebook and Twitter need a huge amount of time to land those
deals. I am questioning what chances do startups have in this environment? Are
we destined to use adwords or ad serving products?

